# SOLVED:Resource Conflict - PCI Serial Bus Controller on Motherboard



## henrylar (Mar 1, 2012)

IN DECEMBER, 2011 A USER RAN INTO THIS PROBLEM
********************************
There is a list of several Motherboard 'resource conflict' errors that show up on the black screen when I do various things like hit Esc at startup or go through System Information. Would that list help solve any mysteries? Is my motherboard just shot? Here is the list:

ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI Serial Bus Controller on Motherboard
Bus: 02, Device: 05, Function: 00

ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI on Motherboard
Bus: 02, Device: 05, Function: 01

ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI on Motherboard
Bus: 02, Device: 05, Function: 02

ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI on Motherboard
Bus: 02, Device: 05, Function: 03

ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI on Motherboard
Bus: 02, Device: 05, Function: 04

********************************

Another symptom was that it would just sit...with the option to *"Press any key to boot from CD or DVD"*. In fact, I was only able to see the Resource Conflict error, above, after I selected F10, as if I was going to run a Memory or Hard Drive test. The error flashed across the screen, so I literally had to take a picture of it in order to view it. Hope your experience is different!

Well, today, I ran into the exact same problem with a machine I was trying to upgrade for a friend and, thankfully, I was able to resolve it. 

The error simply means that multiple devices are trying to use the same resources on your motherboard. *What I had to do is go into the System BIOS and reset the BIOS back to its default settings.* That was it! 

After that, the conflicts were gone and I was able to boot from DVD/CD-ROM and restore the computer back to operational status, complete with additional memory and a new OS.


Best Regards,
Henry


----------

